# Looking for a few home buyers!!!



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Check out these properties! More information can be found here... 

http://www.pensacolahousehunter.com/featured-listings

Please like my page @ http://www.facebook.com/Pensacolahousehunters/

Take advantage of the interest rates.... who knows what they will be next spring.... I don't. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump for Jim- awesome realtor to work with! He sold my house in short order and helped us find another quickly. A true professional who knows his stuff.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Whatcha got in Milton????


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jaster said:


> Whatcha got in Milton????


Drop me a call and tell me what you are looking for and I'll do my best to find it.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

i second Jim .... he found my kids the perfect house wow all the way back in 2009.... we looked as so many POS and finally found something I could work on for them.


----------

